# how many lumens ??



## bud boy

how many lumens does a mj need. and what is lumens ?


----------



## Stoney Bud

bud boy said:
			
		

> how many lumens does a mj need. and what is lumens ?


It sounds like you may find this link usful. Click Here It explains a lot of the basics. Try reading it first, and then, anything not covered by it, ask, and someone will jump right in. You will have to read the obvious stuff first. Otherwise, we'll just be stuck on the entry level stuff you can read anywhere.

The number one rule of MJ growing: Read, read, read. Barnes and Nobles has many very good books on Cannabis growing.


----------



## truthxpride

I read that and i only have one question. So basically you need to figure out how many square feet of actual grow space you are using and by that number you can distinguish which lights best and how much power you will need. Correct?


----------



## Insane

truthxpride said:
			
		

> I read that and i only have one question. So basically you need to figure out how many square feet of actual grow space you are using and by that number you can distinguish which lights best and how much power you will need. Correct?


 
Yes. Generally, you should try to shoot for 5000 lumens/sq. ft.

Also keep in mind that with more light you add more heat and therefore need to upgrade ventilation to maintain proper tempature and humidity levels.

When it comes to using an HPS or MH light, you need to know what you're doing. Researching all this information for yourself is the best way to learn.

Read, read, read.


----------



## truthxpride

oh yes, Insane. I'm constantly here reading the grow guide and other conversations within the threads. I'm in no position right now but sometime i would like to be able to ask myself, "how many sq ft am i working with"


----------



## Mutt

> how many sq ft am i working with"


 
Length times width.
so 2'LX2'W= 4 sq.ft.

Cubic feet is length times width times hieght
a 3d box
2'LX2'WX2'H= 8 cu.ft.

This is used for ventilation.  . hope I helped you out.


----------

